
Coq: A program specification and mathematical higher-level language - wener
https://coq.inria.fr/
======
dang
Dozens of previous threads:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=Coq%20comments%3E2&sort=byDate&type=story)

------
TheAsprngHacker
Coq 8.11.0 was recently released:
[https://github.com/coq/coq/releases/tag/V8.11.0](https://github.com/coq/coq/releases/tag/V8.11.0)

This version introduces a new tactic language, Ltac2.

